# My 288xp/660 piston swap build...



## TRI955 (Mar 14, 2010)

I recently picked up a saw from the Bay, you know, one of the "professionally rebuilt ones". When I received the saw I should have looked it over better, but I was in the middle of another project and thought it was OK. After leaving the guy good feedback and a week later, I finally look the saw over good. What a pile of :censored:!!! It had been a while since I had gotten burned on ebay and figured I was due, so I made me some lemon-aid from me steaming pile of.... well you get the idea.

The problems...
Crappy chi-com piston and cylinder, light scoring
Hacked up muffler
Seal between the cases was leaking bar oil, actually it was sucking it into the engine and making a mess externally too
Main bearings felt like they had been injected with sand, I think it had something to do with the saw burning bar oil, they were in-crusted with dark brown something
Did I mention that it looked like it was beat???

After reading the other 288/066 piston swap that I think Logging22 was doing, I decided to go that route also. Here's some pictures of some of the work as the saw was going back together....

Had to mill between the pin bosses so the 288 rod would fit the 660 piston...






Piston installed after the milling of the pop-up....





Used OEM cylinder installed, bought from a fellow member here, new crank bearings and seals installed, cases repainted Kubota orange...






Mike


----------



## TRI955 (Mar 14, 2010)

Getting close...


----------



## TRI955 (Mar 14, 2010)

It's go time...


----------



## TRI955 (Mar 14, 2010)

Project finished...


----------



## TRI955 (Mar 14, 2010)

A short video...

<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid51.photobucket.com/albums/f382/TRI955/288xp/DSCN2435.flv">

Thanks Little Possum, the muffler made it in time for the GTG.


Mike


----------



## Jacob J. (Mar 14, 2010)

Mike-

Looks like you did real good work there. I like the looks of that handlebar, is that aftermarket? Pro-Safety made some like that years ago and the grips were really nice.


----------



## TRI955 (Mar 14, 2010)

Jacob J. said:


> Mike-
> 
> Looks like you did real good work there. I like the looks of that handlebar, is that aftermarket? Pro-Safety made some like that years ago and the grips were really nice.



Thanks Jacob, that means alot. I like the bar but it has a funny bend on the bottom, the saw doesn't sit flat with it. Yes, the bar is aftermarket I think. It came from eBay too...


Mike


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Well done Mike. Runs Great and looks awesome.


----------



## TRI955 (Mar 14, 2010)

Compression it currently 195psi with .026 squish...


----------



## Freakingstang (Mar 14, 2010)

Looks good and sounds like it runs good. Now ya just need a real chain on there


----------



## belgian (Mar 14, 2010)

Very nice saw and work. Congrats are on order 

I have a P/C kit on order to convert a 181 to a 288. Looking forward to finish it in the coming weeks


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 14, 2010)

Awesome work mang! Looks good and sounds good. Did you do any port work to it?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 14, 2010)

I seen this saw yesterday, it looks as good in person as in the pictures. Nice saw Mike.


----------



## little possum (Mar 14, 2010)

:jawdrop: enough said. Well maybe not. VERY nice saw. You didnt even mod the muffler just a little? First thing I did with mine was turn the deflector around. lol.

Glad that muffler made it. I was a little bit worried. 

So Ill be asking some questions soon as mine is running


----------



## TRI955 (Mar 14, 2010)

I did widen the exhaust port, still need to mess with the muffler. Thanks for all the compliments guys. I'm just trying to put all that I have learned here to good use, Thanks for all the help!!!


Mike


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 14, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> I did widen the exhaust port, still need to mess with the muffler. Thanks for all the compliments guys. I'm just trying to put all that I have learned here to good use, Thanks for all the help!!!
> 
> 
> Mike



Looks like you're doing real well with that endeavor. I didn't think it was stock. It seems to be holding it's RPMs real well in the wood.


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 14, 2010)

Looks nice and sounds good.


----------



## TRI955 (Mar 14, 2010)

Since I was confused on what parts I needed when I started my build, I want to lay out what exactly I used as far as parts go. Naturally you need to have a 288 ...
I used a Meteor 066 piston, pin AND bearing.

Between the pin bosses we machined it out to 18mm so the Husky rod would fit (thanks Shane).





The piston was then installed to check clearance in the cylinder. If I remember correctly we took about .040 off the height and went in towards the center 10mm for the pop-up. This left about .096 between the top of the piston and the top ring. Thanks to my nephew Brian for helping with turning the piston!





I then used a piece of manila envelope (.010) for the base gasket. This gave me a squish of about .026 and compression is at 195psi right now.





I will update this as I get to actually run the saw more and it gets broken in.


Mike


----------



## super3 (Mar 14, 2010)

Nice job Darrel


----------



## Bigrod (Mar 14, 2010)

Nice work on the saw looks and sounds great!


----------



## Tzed250 (Mar 14, 2010)

.


The saw looks good, sounds good, and cuts well!


.


----------



## logging22 (Mar 14, 2010)

Have to see that saw in person to really see how beautiful it really is. Nicest 288 ever. Looked better than a new one out of the box. Great job Mike. Runs as good as it looks.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Mar 14, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## TRI955 (Mar 15, 2010)

Gonna try her out this evening on a 30" Oak stump running 32" full skip. How much bar will this saw really take? Normally it will have 24" full comp on it.


Mike


----------



## parrisw (Mar 15, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> Gonna try her out this evening on a 30" Oak stump running 32" full skip. How much bar will this saw really take? Normally it will have 24" full comp on it.
> 
> 
> Mike



I once had a ported 288, I then sold it, I had 28" and 36" for it, pulled a 36" fine.


----------



## TRI955 (Mar 15, 2010)

It's official, this is my favorite saw now!!! This thing would walk all over the BB kitted 6401 Makita I had!! It just walked through the Oak stump like it was nothing, no bogging and rpms stayed up no problem. Turns out the tree was about 35" at the base, so bar was completely buried!!! I understand the big saw thing now!!!! So when is the next GTG?!?!?!!?


Mike


----------



## logging22 (Mar 15, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> It's official, this is my favorite saw now!!! This thing would walk all over the BB kitted 6401 Makita I had!! It just walked through the Oak stump like it was nothing, no bogging and rpms stayed up no problem. Turns out the tree was about 35" at the base, so bar was completely buried!!! I understand the big saw thing now!!!! So when is the next GTG?!?!?!!?
> 
> 
> Mike



Congrats on the saw Mike. Good stuff.


----------



## leeha (Mar 15, 2010)

Great project,
Gotta love the ingenuity and the
hot rod saws.
Sounds great.


Lee


----------



## TRI955 (Mar 15, 2010)

I forgot to thank Rupedoggy for the OEM cylinder for the project, although, it sure would be nice with a decomp!!!  Thanks again Rupe!!


Mike


----------



## rupedoggy (Mar 15, 2010)

You're welcome. Mike


----------



## TRI955 (Mar 20, 2010)

Had a chance to run a tank of fuel through the 288 yesterday, it really puts a smile on my face. Just checked the compression again, up to 207psi. I kinda hope it doesn't go up any more, I'm afraid I might have to run some better fuel. I'm just running 93 octane w/Stihl Ultra right now, don't wanna have to have special fuel for just one saw!


Mike


----------



## logging22 (Mar 20, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> Had a chance to run a tank of fuel through the 288 yesterday, it really puts a smile on my face. Just checked the compression again, up to 207psi. I kinda hope it doesn't go up any more, I'm afraid I might have to run some better fuel. I'm just running 93 octane w/Stihl Ultra right now, don't wanna have to have special fuel for just one saw!
> 
> 
> Mike



Holy crap Mike!! That kind of comp is crazy. I guess i need to check mine again. Ran it a little since the GTG. Maybe mine came up as well.


----------



## TRI955 (Mar 20, 2010)

logging22 said:


> Holy crap Mike!! That kind of comp is crazy. I guess i need to check mine again. Ran it a little since the GTG. Maybe mine came up as well.



I'm starting to think a decomp valve might be a good thing, kinda rough on the recoil assy.!!!!


Mike


----------



## logging22 (Mar 20, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> I'm starting to think a decomp valve might be a good thing, kinda rough on the recoil assy.!!!!
> 
> 
> Mike



A little rough on the fingers too. Supercabs78 gave me a handle at the GTG that takes the rough out of it. Handle for a 460 "rescue". Big "D" handle. Works like a charm. Try it.


----------



## TRI955 (Mar 20, 2010)

I have a couple Stihl elastostart handles around here, they're starting to look better all the time.


Mike


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Mar 20, 2010)

A decomp valve can drop your comp a tad also.


----------



## TRI955 (Mar 20, 2010)

AUSSIE1 said:


> A decomp valve can drop your comp a tad also.



That might not be a bad thing at this point with only 1 tank of fuel through it! I would need to find a cylinder with the port on it...


----------



## logging22 (Mar 20, 2010)

AUSSIE1 said:


> A decomp valve can drop your comp a tad also.



Thats not good. NO DECOMP FOR ME. My paws are big enough to take it!!


----------



## ran3465 (Mar 20, 2010)

Hey looks great, I hope mine runs half as good as yours!


----------



## parrisw (Mar 20, 2010)

That's getting a little high eh!! 

My 395 is 200psi, that was only after the 1st tank, wonder what it is now?? Do you get any run on?? With a big saw and real high compression it'll do that. Mine's a tad slow to come to idle when she gets hot.


----------



## andrethegiant70 (Mar 20, 2010)

Diggin' your build, Mike, I'd rep you but (apparently) I can't. I can't even imagine how that thing is to start. After I almost flung mine into my neighbor's yard trying to start it, I decided to take it apart and put the gasket back in. And mine just has GOOD compression, not loony compression!

The 288 is one saw that really needs a decomp.


----------



## TRI955 (Mar 20, 2010)

parrisw said:


> That's getting a little high eh!!
> 
> My 395 is 200psi, that was only after the 1st tank, wonder what it is now?? Do you get any run on?? With a big saw and real high compression it'll do that. Mine's a tad slow to come to idle when she gets hot.



No run on or anything strange to talk of, comes back down and idles great. My buddy at the bike shop said it reminded him of his old CR500!! I really didn't work it that hard, 24" bar cutting some 18-20" oak and ash for firewood for next year. I had hopes of using this for milling someday but I think it might be a little too hot for that. I guess I could just fatten her up some....


----------



## TRI955 (Mar 20, 2010)

andrethegiant70 said:


> Diggin' your build, Mike, I'd rep you but (apparently) I can't. I can't even imagine how that thing it to start. After I almost flung mine into my neighbor's yard trying to start it, I decided to take it apart and put the gasket back in. And mine just has GOOD compression, not loony compression!
> 
> The 288 is one saw that really needs a decomp.



Yea, you better be hanging onto it and be commited!!! It might end up with the stock gasket back in it down the road, only time will tell.


Mike


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Mar 20, 2010)

logging22 said:


> Thats not good. NO DECOMP FOR ME. My paws are big enough to take it!!





I was thinking more about reducing his high comp.

I'm not really up on the 288's, but I thought they had a decomp?


----------



## logging22 (Mar 20, 2010)

AUSSIE1 said:


> I was thinking more about reducing his high comp.
> 
> I'm not really up on the 288's, but I thought they had a decomp?



Gotta love a saw that has enough comp to break a pull rope!!


----------



## parrisw (Mar 20, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> No run on or anything strange to talk of, comes back down and idles great. My buddy at the bike shop said it reminded him of his old CR500!! I really didn't work it that hard, 24" bar cutting some 18-20" oak and ash for firewood for next year. I had hopes of using this for milling someday but I think it might be a little too hot for that. I guess I could just fatten her up some....



Ya mines only very minor, not much to worry about.


----------



## lamar_3704 (Mar 21, 2010)

Very nice build there Mike. I've got 2 288s and absolutely love them, they're by far my favorite. I'll be building my 3rd in the next week or so.... I'd really love to put a pop up in it, just need someone with a lathe. 

They're great saws stock........ but whats the fun in a stock saw??


----------



## Hddnis (Mar 21, 2010)

Looks like it was a really fun project, very nice saw you have there.



Mr. HE


----------



## stihl038x2 (Mar 21, 2010)

You seem to have access to some machines, why don't you put in your own de-comp. in the location on the cyl. that has the flat boss cast into the jug where they "should" go ?
I have (2) 288 jugs, one with the decomp. and the other just has the flat where one is supposed to go.

Steve


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Mar 21, 2010)

stihl038x2 said:


> You seem to have access to some machines, why don't you put in your own de-comp. in the location on the cyl. that has the flat boss cast into the jug where they "should" go ?
> I have (2) 288 jugs, one with the decomp. and the other just has the flat where one is supposed to go.
> 
> Steve



Perfect.


----------



## parrisw (Mar 21, 2010)

stihl038x2 said:


> You seem to have access to some machines, why don't you put in your own de-comp. in the location on the cyl. that has the flat boss cast into the jug where they "should" go ?
> I have (2) 288 jugs, one with the decomp. and the other just has the flat where one is supposed to go.
> 
> Steve



I'd be real worried about drilling through and busting through the plating?? Don't want that stuff to start flaking.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Mar 21, 2010)

Will, if the barrell is OEM I'd say the quality of the coating shouldn't flake.


----------



## Jacob J. (Mar 21, 2010)

Yeah I've installed decomps before and it's pretty easy. When you go to drill the actual hole through the cylinder wall, use the tiniest bit that will make it through initially, and heat the cylinder just before you drill that hole. It should work fine.


----------



## TRI955 (Mar 21, 2010)

stihl038x2 said:


> You seem to have access to some machines, why don't you put in your own de-comp. in the location on the cyl. that has the flat boss cast into the jug where they "should" go ?
> I have (2) 288 jugs, one with the decomp. *and the other just has the flat where one is supposed to go.*
> 
> Steve



If you look at the pictures, there is no "flat" to put a decomp in.....












Mike


----------



## cpr (Mar 21, 2010)

AUSSIE1 said:


> I was thinking more about reducing his high comp.
> 
> I'm not really up on the 288's, but I thought they had a decomp?



The early ones did not. Mine doesn't have it, either. It's stock save the muffler mod and I can't drop start it with a "measly" 150 psi compression. You have to be "committed" or you come away empty handed...

Good you mentioned the high compression run-on when hot, parris. I was getting worried I had an air leak on a couple of my Macs...


----------



## andrethegiant70 (Mar 21, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> I had hopes of using this for milling someday but I think it might be a little too hot for that. I guess I could just fatten her up some....



That's the biggest reason I put my gasket back in... not so much because the saw was too hopped up, but because I didn't want to try start the saw repeatedly while it was tangled up in an alaskan and sitting sideways in a log... it's just not easy to get any english on it. 

Ultimately, I just kept my eyes out for a jug with the compression release.... poof! She's a miller.


----------



## TRI955 (Apr 5, 2010)

Looks like I'm going to give this another try. Compression has leveled off at 205psi. I guess I'm just being a puss, but I just picked up a very nice cylinder with a decompression port and ordered another piston. I'll keep updating this as I go.


Mike


----------



## belgian (Apr 5, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> Getting close...



just a quick question, folks. I have a bit trouble with the ignition of this model. As you can see in the pic above, the ignition consists of a ignition coil located next to the flywheel and a separate module located near the carb (blue part).

Is there an alternative ignition that works for this model ? How can the coil or the module be checked if they are working OK. Is there an aftermarket that fits these models ?

I have a few projects but have only succeeded in one ignition to work. Any info appreciated .
thanks in advance


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 5, 2010)

Hey Mike, what's the difference with the Lite version?


----------



## TRI955 (Apr 5, 2010)

belgian said:


> just a quick question, folks. I have a bit trouble with the ignition of this model. As you can see in the pic above, the ignition consists of a ignition coil located next to the flywheel and a separate module located near the carb (blue part).
> 
> Is there an alternative ignition that works for this model ? How can the coil or the module be checked if they are working OK. Is there an aftermarket that fits these models ?
> 
> ...



Not sure Belgian, this is my first 288. Hopefully somebody else can take that question.



blsnelling said:


> Hey Mike, what's the difference with the Lite version?



Don't have a good awnser for that one either, I guess less is more.


Mike


----------



## parrisw (Apr 5, 2010)

belgian said:


> just a quick question, folks. I have a bit trouble with the ignition of this model. As you can see in the pic above, the ignition consists of a ignition coil located next to the flywheel and a separate module located near the carb (blue part).
> 
> Is there an alternative ignition that works for this model ? How can the coil or the module be checked if they are working OK. Is there an aftermarket that fits these models ?
> 
> ...



Yes, 288's had 2 different ignition systems. One had just the single coil/module, I'm pretty sure you could swap them, might have to change the flywheel too though.


----------



## belgian (Apr 6, 2010)

parrisw said:


> Yes, 288's had 2 different ignition systems. One had just the single coil/module, I'm pretty sure you could swap them, might have to change the flywheel too though.



Ouch, not looking forward to changing the flywheel. Hope someone can confirm....


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 6, 2010)

Jacob J. said:


> Mike-
> 
> Looks like you did real good work there. I like the looks of that handlebar, is that aftermarket? Pro-Safety made some like that years ago and the grips were really nice.





TRI955 said:


> Thanks Jacob, that means alot. I like the bar but it has a funny bend on the bottom, the saw doesn't sit flat with it. Yes, the bar is aftermarket I think. It came from eBay too...
> 
> 
> Mike



Yes, the handlebar sure looks aftermarket!


----------



## parrisw (Apr 6, 2010)

belgian said:


> Ouch, not looking forward to changing the flywheel. Hope someone can confirm....



JJ would know for sure. Send him a PM.


----------



## terry2tmd (May 1, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> Not sure Belgian, this is my first 288. Hopefully somebody else can take that question.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey guys I got the lite version honestly the only difference I see between it and my buddies Xp is my vibe absorbers are springs, and his are solid rubber. Honestly I don't really see much difference in weight either, I think it is just a gimick, to help sale saws.


----------



## RVALUE (May 1, 2010)

I'd consider a saw like that.


----------



## redunshee (May 2, 2010)

Hmmm. I just posted a thread about a new to me 288 w/o a decomp. I didn't see one on your saw so maybe some came with out one? BTW great looking saw.

Bob


----------



## TRI955 (May 2, 2010)

I have another cylinder coming for mine with decomp, it's used, so I hope it looks as good as promised. I have another piston...actually 2 pistons ready to go on the lathe....


----------



## logging22 (May 2, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> I have another cylinder coming for mine with decomp, it's used, so I hope it looks as good as promised. I have another piston...actually 2 pistons ready to go on the lathe....



Gonna build another Mike?? Sweet sound of the 288.


----------



## belgian (May 3, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> I have another cylinder coming for mine with decomp, it's used, so I hope it looks as good as promised. I have another piston...actually 2 pistons ready to go on the lathe....



that sounds promising ...


----------



## jnl502 (May 3, 2010)

it is my thinking that the 288 lite is because of a piston difference. i have seen 3 different pistons in the 288. it sorta makes since because there were 3 different models of the 288. on the serial # tag some just say 288. some have 288xp and not sure on the lite but seem i remember them had 288 lite. i have noticed on one if the pistons the webing inside the piston is alot thinner which makes me believe it it the 288 lite version. this is the piston i used inmi 288 that i had ai the mo gtg. although i only made 3 or 4 cuts with it before breaking the rope i'm sertan a few people saw it cut and it was pretty quick. i need me a comp release on mine too. but have way to much port work time on this cyl that it will stay where it is. i have 2 runners and built several other 288 runners and there is the 15 or 20 part saws in different states of disrepair. the 288 to me is one of the best saws ever built and nothing will change my mind on that. not saying there are not any other good saws out there i have 30 to 40 runners of other brands and sizes and like them all for different reasons
jnl


----------



## husq2100 (May 3, 2010)

why not raise the exhaust port a little, it should reduce compression a bit and might even run a bit better with the correct balance, maybe widen the intake slightly???


----------



## srcarr52 (May 7, 2010)

Since you've lowered the cylinder by going with a smaller gasket you can raise the exhaust port that amount to restore the exhaust timing to stock. 

By lowering the cylinder you've also increased the intake timing but then again this is dependent on the length of the skirt of the 066 piston. You can raise the exhaust a little further to take full benefit of this, but don't go to far because raising the exhaust port will increase top end hp and max RMP but you'll sacrifice a little torque in the mid section. 

If you go too far you'll know the first time the saw lays down on you when your pushing it a little to hard in the wood.


----------



## TRI955 (Jun 8, 2010)

Ok, finally putting the cylinder with the decomp port on the saw tonight. I have a question for those of you that have done this conversion...the skirts on the 066 piston are narrower than the stock 288 piston, and from what I can tell this leaves me little to no "meat" to do any widening of the intake or the exhaust ports. Also the 066 piston has the ring locating pins on the intake side making it very difficult to do anything with the transfers too. If you have done one of these, did you do any porting on it???


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jun 8, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> Ok, finally putting the cylinder with the decomp port on the saw tonight. I have a question for those of you that have done this conversion...the skirts on the 066 piston are narrower than the stock 288 piston, and from what I can tell this leaves me little to no "meat" to do any widening of the intake or the exhaust ports. Also the 066 piston has the ring locating pins on the intake side making it very difficult to do anything with the transfers too. If you have done one of these, did you do any porting on it???



I ported against the 288 piston (NWP kit) and was too wide for the Meteor 066/660 piston when it had arrived.

If you don't have the means to turn a piston and cyl, you have to decide what is more important to you, compression or porting.


----------



## parrisw (Jun 8, 2010)

If you can, just do without the 066 piston, and machine the stock piston and cylinder, then go nuts on the porting.


----------



## TRI955 (Jun 8, 2010)

AUSSIE1 said:


> I ported against the 288 piston (NWP kit) and was too wide for the Meteor 066/660 piston when it had arrived.
> 
> If you don't have the means to turn a piston and cyl, you have to decide what is more important to you, compression or porting.



So I guess what your saying is either stick with a 288 piston and port it OR do the 066 piston and go for compression.

I already have it back together with the 066 piston, I guess I'm going for compression....


----------



## TRI955 (Jun 8, 2010)

parrisw said:


> If you can, just do without the 066 piston, and machine the stock piston and cylinder, then go nuts on the porting.



I still have another good cylinder, I guess I could try it both ways.

Are you saying to make a pop-up from a 288 piston and then machine the base of the cylinder to lower it? I don't think there is enough on the 288 piston to machine a pop-up with out building it up???


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jun 8, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> I still have another good cylinder, I guess I could try it both ways.
> 
> Are you saying to make a pop-up from a 288 piston and then machine the base of the cylinder to lower it? I don't think there is enough on the 288 piston to machine a pop-up with out building it up???



It's common to do it this way for the people with the machinery or contacts.


----------



## parrisw (Jun 8, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> I still have another good cylinder, I guess I could try it both ways.
> 
> Are you saying to make a pop-up from a 288 piston and then machine the base of the cylinder to lower it? I don't think there is enough on the 288 piston to machine a pop-up with out building it up???



Yes. You must first measure the ring land, to see how much meat you have there, most common allowable is a .030 popup, then lower the jug to get .020 squish, then you'll have lots of compression, and the ability to go wide on the ports. I could do the machine work for you, but you must be spot on, on your measurements, or send me the powerhead.


----------



## TRI955 (Jun 9, 2010)

I have a lathe, that's not a problem....thank you though. Now I have something to keep me awake tonight thinking about!


----------



## parrisw (Jun 9, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> I have a lathe, that's not a problem....thank you though. Now I have something to keep me awake tonight thinking about!



Ahh. Well, what are you waiting for then!!!!!!!


----------



## TRI955 (Jun 9, 2010)

Ok, cylinder is on with .021" squish. I have done 3 heat cycles (no cutting with a few revs) with it on the new piston and lightly honed cylinder, compression currently is 210psi. on a cool engine.... I ended up with a .038" pop-up on this piston, boy does this saw sound good!!! I'll try and get some video of it this weekend at the KY GTG.


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 9, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> Ok, cylinder is on with .021" squish. I have done 3 heat cycles (no cutting with a few revs) with it on the new piston and lightly honed cylinder, compression currently is 210psi. on a cool engine.... I ended up with a .038" pop-up on this piston, *boy does this saw sound good*!!! I'll try and get some video of it this weekend at the KY GTG.



I bet it does! Probably pops like crazy setting there idling!


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jun 9, 2010)

I'd pop a gasket in there to bring down the comp a bit.


----------



## husq2100 (Jun 9, 2010)

what has been done to the xhaust port?


----------



## TRI955 (Jun 9, 2010)

AUSSIE1 said:


> I'd pop a gasket in there to bring down the comp a bit.



It does have a gasket, just a little thinner than the last...if it climbs anymore, I will probably put a thicker one in it. 210psi. is at my limit of comfortable.



husq2100 said:


> what has been done to the exhaust port?



I did widen it just a touch, not a whole lot you can do with the 066 piston in there. Skirts are not as wide as the 288 piston. I did finally turn the deflector around on the muffler though.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jun 9, 2010)

If you have a lathe Mike, you could have comp with a wide skirt for porting.


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 9, 2010)

Of course Mike, we really cannot believe anything you're saying. You'll have to post a vid of it idling before we can believe it:greenchainsaw:


----------



## TRI955 (Jun 9, 2010)

AUSSIE1 said:


> If you have a lathe Mike, you could have comp with a wide skirt for porting.



A new Meteor 288 piston is on it's way already for the extra cylinder....


----------



## TRI955 (Jun 9, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Of course Mike, we really cannot believe anything you're saying. You'll have to post a vid of it idling before we can believe it:greenchainsaw:



Not anymore tonight!!! I'll end up sleeping with the saw....in the truck!!!!


----------



## husq2100 (Jun 10, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> I did widen it just a touch, not a whole lot you can do with the 066 piston in there. Skirts are not as wide as the 288 piston. I did finally turn the deflector around on the muffler though.



have you raised it at all? even rasing it the amount you dropped the jug should be fine and will not effect torque....go higher than that and you will probably have to play with the intake as well, which by the sounds of it wont hurt....what about the transfers?


----------



## TRI955 (Jun 10, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Of course Mike, we really cannot believe anything you're saying. You'll have to post a vid of it idling before we can believe it:greenchainsaw:


Here you go Brad...

<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid51.photobucket.com/albums/f382/TRI955/288xp/DSCN2593.mp4">





husq2100 said:


> have you raised it at all? even rasing it the amount you dropped the jug should be fine and will not effect torque....go higher than that and you will probably have to play with the intake as well, which by the sounds of it wont hurt....what about the transfers?



I have not touched the roof, floor or the transfers. I might mess with it more later on but for right now it will do.


----------



## belgian (Jun 10, 2010)

That saw has a nice tune to it....

I am getting anxious to finish my project as well...


----------



## gink595 (Jun 10, 2010)

Maybe I missed the reason but why did you use the 066 piston? Whats the big differences in the pistons, wrist pin locations the same height?


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 10, 2010)

The embedded vid isn't working for me. Here's a LINK.


----------



## TRI955 (Jun 10, 2010)

gink595 said:


> Maybe I missed the reason but why did you use the 066 piston? Whats the big differences in the pistons, wrist pin locations the same height?



Wrist pin location is different, little lower on the 066 piston.


----------



## gink595 (Jun 10, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> The embedded vid isn't working for me. Here's a LINK.



That link didn't work either?


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 10, 2010)

gink595 said:


> That link didn't work either?



You probably don't have Quicktime installed on your PC.


----------



## TRI955 (Jun 10, 2010)

Is the video not working? It seems to work fine for me at home and at work now...


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 10, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> Is the video not working? It seems to work fine for me at home and at work now...



Your embedded object doesn't work for me.


----------



## TRI955 (Jun 10, 2010)

<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid51.photobucket.com/albums/f382/TRI955/288xp/DSCN2593.mp4">

Does this work for you??


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 10, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> Does this work for you??



Nope


----------



## logging22 (Jun 11, 2010)

I can see it fine. Nice saw Mike.


----------



## ray benson (Jun 12, 2010)

I see no pictures or video.


----------



## TRI955 (Jun 13, 2010)

Not overly excited with the 288 today, just doesn't have enough for me/not what I expected. I will take your guys advise and do a 288 pop-up piston and then port it.


----------



## wigglesworth (Jun 13, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> Not overly excited with the 288 today, just doesn't have enough for me/not what I expected. I will take your guys advise and do a 288 pop-up piston and then port it.



I'll give it one thing.....it looks pretty.


----------



## parrisw (Jun 13, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> Not overly excited with the 288 today, just doesn't have enough for me/not what I expected. I will take your guys advise and do a 288 pop-up piston and then port it.



Now your talking! I had a ported 288 once, and dumb me sold it. It pulled a 36" bar no problem.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jun 13, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> Not overly excited with the 288 today, just doesn't have enough for me/not what I expected. I will take your guys advise and do a 288 pop-up piston and then port it.



It couldn't keep up with a 69cc 30 year old Poulan? :hmm3grin2orange:

Maybe it was just having a bad day? Maybe if your going back to try the Poulan again you should just get a 327 Chevy piston to put in it. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## TRI955 (Jul 1, 2010)

Well, I decided to take another look at the 288 before I started over again with a Meteor 288xp piston. Took it out and did some cutting in my Sycamore test log, tuned it by ear. It seemed to be cutting pretty darn good so I put a tach on it, still 4-stroking at 15,000 rpm!!!!:jawdrop: I guess it's running ok after all. 

I will say that it doesn't hold the rpm in the wood like the 372 does but I can really lean on it! I'm not too sure I want to mess with it too much right now, although the high compression does worry me a bit. I might pull it down to put a thicker base gasket in it, last time I checked it it was just above 210psi. I can do another video if wanted....


----------



## Rounder (Jul 1, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> Well, I decided to take another look at the 288 before I started over again with a Meteor 288xp piston. Took it out and did some cutting in my Sycamore test log, tuned it by ear. It seemed to be cutting pretty darn good so I put a tach on it, still 4-stroking at 15,000 rpm!!!!:jawdrop: I guess it's running ok after all.
> 
> I will say that it doesn't hold the rpm in the wood like the 372 does but I can really lean on it! I'm not too sure I want to mess with it too much right now, although the high compression does worry me a bit. I might pull it down to put a thicker base gasket in it, last time I checked it it was just above 210psi. I can do another video if wanted....



Sounds like a good ending to me, if yer pulling those kind of RPM's and leaning on it in Sycamore, then call me jealous - Sam


----------



## wigglesworth (Jul 1, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> I can do another video if wanted....



Ummmm......yea :monkey:


----------



## TRI955 (Jul 1, 2010)

wigglesworth said:


> Ummmm......yea :monkey:



Just for you, brother Jebediah.....


----------



## wigglesworth (Jul 1, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> Just for you, brother Jebediah.....



*WORD*


----------



## TRI955 (Jul 2, 2010)

This is the final chapter in this book....

<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf" flashvars="file=http%3A%2F%2Fvid51.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Ff382%2FTRI955%2F288xp%2FDSCN2753.mp4">


for now.


----------



## wigglesworth (Jul 2, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> This is the final chapter in this book....
> 
> <embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf" flashvars="file=http%3A%2F%2Fvid51.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Ff382%2FTRI955%2F288xp%2FDSCN2753.mp4">
> 
> ...



Its looking much healthier than it was at the GTG. Maybe now it can hang with a cream sickle 70cc saw? 

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mweba (Jul 2, 2010)

Looks awfull strong to me. Forgive me for not reading the entire thread, is that an eight pin?


----------



## TRI955 (Jul 2, 2010)

mweba said:


> Looks awfull strong to me. Forgive me for not reading the entire thread, is that an eight pin?



7 pin, my 8 pin ran away.....


----------



## mweba (Jul 2, 2010)

Didn't tighten the clutch enough huh..... hehe
One may find its way back.

Always wanted a 288 but they must not have sold well around here.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 2, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> 7 pin, my 8 pin ran away.....



What's your Paypal account

The saw looks excellent now!


----------



## logging22 (Jul 4, 2010)

Dont let em mess with you brother. It looks good, sounds good. Love it.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jul 4, 2010)

Looks pretty mean to me also. Sounds like it tuned good too.


----------



## leeha (Jul 4, 2010)

She sounds pretty darn good to me.
Nice job.


Lee


----------



## TRI955 (Jul 11, 2010)

This is the latest compression reading on the saw...







Should I swap out the base gasket for a thicker one? I just run preimum pump gas with Stihl ultra. I really have no time on the saw yet, too damn hot and humid around here right now, it will not see much action till fall.


----------



## mdavlee (Jul 11, 2010)

I bet that thing has some good torque. It might be worthwhile to put a base gasket in to help the starter and your arms.


----------



## mweba (Jul 11, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> This is the latest compression reading on the saw...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW I think you should be ok but check the top of the piston from time to time for preignition.


----------



## logging22 (Jul 12, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> This is the latest compression reading on the saw...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would wait till it hits 250. Just to be safe.


----------



## pops21 (Jul 12, 2010)

I would run the highest octane you can find. Which is probably 94. You should be ok. How many pulls is that. Also did you pull the cord till it wouldn't go any further?

I'm not sure if your 288 is the same but my stihl 041 pulls 203psi. It cranks first pull with choke off every time. If you put the choke on it will flood the saw first pull.:greenchainsaw: I also figured it would be hard to pull with that high of compression. Well its no worse then my 5100s that has 200psi stock.


----------



## TRI955 (Jul 12, 2010)

I pull till the needle quits climbing.


----------



## pops21 (Jul 12, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> I pull till the needle quits climbing.



Does it have to be choked to start?


----------



## TRI955 (Jul 12, 2010)

pops21 said:


> Does it have to be choked to start?



Only when cold...why?


----------



## pops21 (Jul 12, 2010)

Cause my 041 cold/hot it don't matter starts with no choke 1st or second pull. It has 203psi compression. I figured since its got more compression its pumping more fuel. I didn't know if this was a trait for modded higher compression saws. If I pull the choke it floods the motor.


----------



## TRI955 (Jul 12, 2010)

That sounds odd to me, sounds more like a carb issue/jetted too rich. I'm not too familiar with an 041....


----------



## parrisw (Jul 12, 2010)

pops21 said:


> Cause my 041 cold/hot it don't matter starts with no choke 1st or second pull. It has 203psi compression. I figured since its got more compression its pumping more fuel. I didn't know if this was a trait for modded higher compression saws. If I pull the choke it floods the motor.



compression ratio has nothing to do with pumping more fuel.


----------



## pops21 (Jul 12, 2010)

Now that I think about it all the compression goes out the exhaust. So your right. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## husq2100 (Jul 13, 2010)

I guess shooting for over 200psi is the cool thing to do at the moment.....


----------



## TRI955 (Jul 13, 2010)

husq2100 said:


> I guess shooting for over 200psi is the cool thing to do at the moment.....



Wasn't really "shooting for over 200psi", that's just where it ended up at. I'm not too sure I want it that high either, but thanks for your positive input.


----------



## TRI955 (Jul 18, 2010)

Got my new 33" Oregon RW bar for the old girl....I'm happy now!





















I think in the future I'm gonna put a degree wheel on it and see what I can do there....


----------



## husq2100 (Jul 18, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> Wasn't really "shooting for over 200psi", that's just where it ended up at. I'm not too sure I want it that high either, but thanks for your positive input.



as far as positive imput, i added that pages ago but it fell on deaf ears.....its not a dig at you but it seems alot of guys are building pop ups and or shooting for high compression and not alot more...the motor as a whole has to work in balance....intake/transfers/compression/exhaust etc etc .....but some are just going for what seems cool....if the search function is used there is 1000's of posts with good saw mod info here....

but atleast your having fun wth saws


----------



## pops21 (Jul 19, 2010)

TRI955 your 288 looks amazing. I am waiting on my 288 to come in the mail that I got off ebay. Gonna do a complete rebuild and add a HD filter and high top. It's my first big wood saw. 
Im the case of my 041 rebuild I wasn't really shooting for over 200psi either. What I was shooting for was to be on the lower side of .021" of the squish band. Stock squish was .033 and its now at .019. As for your high compression, just run the highest octane gas you can and you should be fine. Which is 94 here, or 110 sunoco race gas around here. The 110 is $8.98 a gallon.


----------



## TRI955 (Jul 19, 2010)

husq2100 said:


> as far as positive imput, i added that pages ago but it fell on deaf ears.....its not a dig at you but it seems alot of guys are building pop ups and or shooting for high compression and not alot more...the motor as a whole has to work in balance....intake/transfers/compression/exhaust etc etc .....but some are just going for what seems cool....if the search function is used there is 1000's of posts with good saw mod info here....
> 
> but atleast your having fun wth saws



Sorry that I took it that way. The saw is a work in progress, I keep going back to it and tinkering with it. Thank you.


----------



## little possum (Jul 19, 2010)

pops21 said:


> TRI955 your 288 looks amazing. I am waiting on my 288 to come in the mail that I got off ebay. Gonna do a complete rebuild and add a HD filter and high top. It's my first big wood saw.
> Im the case of my 041 rebuild I wasn't really shooting for over 200psi either. What I was shooting for was to be on the lower side of .021" of the squish band. Stock squish was .033 and its now at .019. As for your high compression, just run the highest octane gas you can and you should be fine. Which is 94 here, or 110 sunoco race gas around here. The 110 is $8.98 a gallon.



Need to ride by the airport  Not as bad as 110 price wise.


Looks good Mike, mine is sittin in the back awaiting a pressure test and some TLC


----------



## mdavlee (Jul 19, 2010)

That bar looks real good on there. I might have to get me another one here soon.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jul 19, 2010)

That is a really nice looking saw.

The last pic is a great shot.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 19, 2010)

Looks great Mike. I love those bars. I've got three of them now.


----------



## Arrowhead (Jul 19, 2010)

Looks great! Are ya bringing it to the GTG?


----------



## TRI955 (Jul 19, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> Looks great! Are ya bringing it to the GTG?



It will be there...


----------



## parrisw (Jul 19, 2010)

Looking real good! I love those bars too! I got a 36" on my 395 and its great.


----------



## belgian (Aug 22, 2010)

*belgian goes modding, LOL*

I was pretty impressed with Tri's modification of the 288xp with a 066 popup piston...that darn vid pulled a serious nerve.

As mentioned earlier in this thread http://www.arboristsite.com/showpost.php?p=2074099&postcount=84, I found a bunch of 181/281/288 parts with a retired dealer, so I decided I gotta have me one like TRI's. 

He was kind enough to get me a piston across the pond but it took me a while to get to the job. But this week I got errrrr done...

this pic looks familiar I suppose :hmm3grin2orange:







heres the 288 finished. 

I'll need to wait a bit untill rings are seated to measure comp, but you could tell immediately that it had went up quite a bit.
Saws runs very nicely, but I still have the impression that a small muffler mod is needed to get full power out of it. But she runs real fine already. I put a 22" bar on it, but am thinking of upgrading to a 24" soon.






This will be a keeper and my go to saw for big wood. I hope to make a vid soon of the saw in action.
Big thanks to TRI599 for helping me finish this project. :yourock:



From all the husky parts saws I got, I was able to make 2x 181's and a 288 out of them, with some new parts.







My firewood saws at the moment are MS200, 346xp, MS361, MS 441 and 288xp. I probably would have enough with one saw, but some spare capacity is nice...


----------



## little possum (Aug 22, 2010)

Very nice Roland!
A great score on all those parts


----------



## belgian (Aug 22, 2010)

little possum said:


> Very nice Roland!
> A great score on all those parts



Thanks LP! 
It was a good score indeed, but one still needs to put some money and work in the rebuilt though. But I got 3 saws out of them in excellent shape, for a total cost of about 450 $, and still have many spare parts left...Not bad considering the price of saws over here.
Only saw nuts like us can afford to invest that amout of time in these projects .


----------



## TRI955 (Aug 22, 2010)

It is nice to see the finished project Roland! What kind of squish did you end up with? Are you running a gasket?


----------



## belgian (Aug 22, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> It is nice to see the finished project Roland! What kind of squish did you end up with? Are you running a gasket?



Yes, I did use a gasket, but thinner than the original one. To be honoust, I didn't measure the squish...but compression is up quite a bit. I got myself a new compression tester a while ago, but no matter what saw I use it on, it never goes higher than 120 PSI:dunno: 

I just will run her a bit before taking on anything else.


----------



## belgian (Sep 7, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> It is nice to see the finished project Roland! What kind of squish did you end up with? Are you running a gasket?



I did some measuring today and ended up with the following :

gasket thickness 0,25mm (.0098") instead of original 0,5mm (.012")
Squish : 0,9 mm (.035")

I ran the saw for a bit recently and now that rings are beginning to break inn, I got plenty of good compression...hehe. This is becoming a very nice saw. Still need to make a vid though...nextttttttt.


----------



## SawGarage (Sep 7, 2010)

Mike,

is the tank on your saw (where the trigger/presence lever/ etc is...) different than on the 288 I have, or the 3 saws Roland has?

I didn't see the trigger lock for the 1/2 throttle for starting.

unless they changed it, and put it 'in-body' like the newer saws...

yours could have been a later model perhaps, if so.

Jay


----------



## belgian (Sep 7, 2010)

here's my first attempt of a cookie cuttin' with the 288xp. It was tried on a dry fence post, but the wood size does not do justice to the saw, nor does the cutting technique (afraid of hitting dirt, LOL)



<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf" flashvars="file=http%3A%2F%2Fvid213.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fcc86%2Fbelgian_pics%2F288cookie.mp4">

This saw has an awesome sound and throttle response for a big saw. The only minor compared to newer saws is surely the antivibe. If you are used to spring mounted AV, you will feel the difference with the rubber AV on this model. 
This saw is entirely stock except aftermarket top and clutch cover, and a TRI955 customized piston. A keeper


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Sep 7, 2010)

Good stuff Roland.

Running a little rich, but that will clean up a little further down the track...


----------



## Brian13 (Sep 7, 2010)

Nice saw. Makes me want to go find a 288. I love seeing the machine work. Awesome build!


----------



## TRI955 (Sep 7, 2010)

belgian said:


> I did some measuring today and ended up with the following :
> 
> gasket thickness 0,25mm (.0098") instead of original 0,5mm (.012")
> Squish : 0,9 mm (.035")
> ...



Looks like you still have plenty of room for adjustment with the squish if you want to go tighter. I would guess compression around 185-190 psi?? I could trim the cylinder down for you if you would like to mess with it more and still run a gasket. Looks and sounds good Roland, have you modded the muffler? Get it in some bigger wood, lean it out a bit and let her eat!!!



SawGarage said:


> Mike,
> 
> is the tank on your saw (where the trigger/presence lever/ etc is...) different than on the 288 I have, or the 3 saws Roland has?
> 
> ...



So, you got me out of my "comfy chair" to go and investigate the throttle lock situation, because I didn't recall it having one or really even missing it.:help: Much to my surprise and embarrassment, it does have a throttle lock!! :stupid: I probably still will not use it, but it is nice to know that it is there!!!


----------



## SawGarage (Sep 8, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> So, you got me out of my "comfy chair" to go and investigate the throttle lock situation, because I didn't recall it having one or really even missing it.:help: Much to my surprise and embarrassment, it does have a throttle lock!! :stupid: I probably still will not use it, but it is nice to know that it is there!!!



Lol..

OK, i thought I was going crazy. as i didn't see you lock it upon 1st start ( as i thought you pulled the choke out )

I was REALLY confused that they may have updated the tank at somepoint ....



cool.

J


----------



## belgian (Sep 8, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> Looks like you still have plenty of room for adjustment with the squish if you want to go tighter. I would guess compression around 185-190 psi?? I could trim the cylinder down for you if you would like to mess with it more and still run a gasket. Looks and sounds good Roland, have you modded the muffler? Get it in some bigger wood, lean it out a bit and let her eat!!!



I am quite happy with this saw like it is for the moment, thanks for the offer though. I opened up the muffler a bit (there is an internal baffle that an be bent).

Generally, I tune my saws a bit rish during break in, but will finetune later in some bigger wood. thanks for your input, folks.


----------



## sawkiller (Oct 5, 2010)

Nice saw! I would love to pull the trigger on one with that much compression!

Now here comes the dumb question I have a 288 xp lite do they have a throttle lock for starting it starts without it but I continue to think there should be one! Am I missing it?


----------



## pops21 (Oct 5, 2010)

Where your thumb rest abover the throttle there should be a black throttle lock. Pull the trigger to wot and push the lock foward and release the throttle. Ive never used mine.


----------



## Tiger Rag (Dec 15, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> It's go time...



Nice!


----------



## TRI955 (Jan 13, 2011)

Looks like I'm gonna get back into this saw again, just can't leave it alone. I'm going to finally check the port timing and see where it stands. I hope to bounce some #'s off you guys and see where the port timing #'s should be. Not much to work with on making the exhaust port wider with the 066 piston, very narrow skirt compared to the 288 piston. Stay tuned....


----------



## SawGarage (Jan 13, 2011)

TRI955 said:


> Looks like I'm gonna get back into this saw again, just can't leave it alone. I'm going to finally check the port timing and see where it stands. I hope to bounce some #'s off you guys and see where the port timing #'s should be. Not much to work with on making the exhaust port wider with the 066 piston, very narrow skirt compared to the 288 piston. Stay tuned....


 
Just go WAY up, and WAY down on the exhaust to make up for the lack of width :spam: :monkey: 

LOL! KIDDING! 

I've forgotten what you did as far as porting (and too lazy to re-read the thread  ) but there's QUITE a bit of room to improve over factory #'s..

J


----------



## TRI955 (Jan 23, 2011)

Saw is back apart for time timing adjustments...

Compression at this time...





Degree wheel setup that I stole from somebody else on here...





Current #'s are

Exh. 103*
Trans. 125*
Intake 78*

What kind of #'s am I looking for?? I don't have the stock #'s to compare it too either. I'm thinking...
Exh. @ 98* & Trans. @ 120*, and leave the intake alone.

What do you say???


----------



## Arrowhead (Jan 23, 2011)

I would take the exhaust to 98 and leave the transfers and intake alone... then pipe it!


----------



## TRI955 (Jan 23, 2011)

Raising the exhaust will help drop the compression back down to a reasonable level too. There is a lot of material to remove to get the exhaust to around 98*...makes me nervous!!!


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 23, 2011)

I suspect you'll still be over 200 even with the exhaust at 98°. It might buy you a few more RPMs though.


----------



## TRI955 (Jan 23, 2011)

Picture of the piston after about 12 tanks of fuel...


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 23, 2011)

I think you're on the right track with the timing changes.


----------



## parrisw (Jan 23, 2011)

I don't know that I'd raise the transfer 5° in one go, makes me nervous raising the transfers that much. Just be careful is all, when raising the transfers.


----------



## TRI955 (Jan 23, 2011)

Cylinder is back on and I ended up close to what I was after, I stayed on the safe side of things.

Exh. @ 99*
Trans. @ 122*

It will have wait till tomorrow to go any further...


----------



## husq2100 (Jan 24, 2011)

good to see you back at this saw ...nice degree wheel, where is it from?


----------



## TRI955 (Jan 24, 2011)

Saw is back together and running, something has changed since I had to fatten it up. Compression has dropped big time, I'm surprised it even will run, to 185psi! Need to get it into some wood but that will have to wait till I have some light....


----------



## TRI955 (Jan 24, 2011)

husq2100 said:


> good to see you back at this saw ...nice degree wheel, where is it from?


 
I picked it up from a local "go fast" shop, Isky cams are damn good!!!


----------



## husq2100 (Jan 25, 2011)

TRI955 said:


> I picked it up from a local "go fast" shop, Isky cams are damn good!!!


 
thanks for that, found them online :glasses-cool:...so there is no difference between 4 stroke and 2 stroke when it comes to these things????


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jan 25, 2011)

husq2100 said:


> thanks for that, found them online :glasses-cool:...so there is no difference between 4 stroke and 2 stroke when it comes to these things????


 
Shouldn't make any difference Serg. It's all about one full rotation/360°


----------



## husq2100 (Jan 25, 2011)

AUSSIE1 said:


> Shouldn't make any difference Serg. It's all about one full rotation/360°


 
I really have no clue...never used one. I thought maybe they had different markings. Are they all marked like the Isky one in TRI955's pic?


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jan 25, 2011)

husq2100 said:


> I really have no clue...never used one. I thought maybe they had different markings. Are they all marked like the Isky one in TRI955's pic?


 
Basically the same. Different colour and brand marking would only be the difference really.

The larger wheels help keep it more accurate of course.

Pretty easy to source.


----------



## TRI955 (Jan 25, 2011)

Saw is running really well, full comp chain in a good size oak. I figured out the hard way what makes the center of the log black like that...

<iframe title="YouTube video player" class="youtube-player" type="text/html" width="853" height="510" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/PCSKraT3hyM?rel=0&amp;hd=1" frameborder="0" allowFullScreen></iframe>

Need to try to salvage this chain now!


----------



## little possum (Jan 25, 2011)

TRI955 said:


> Saw is running really well, full comp chain in a good size oak. I figured out the hard way what makes the center of the log black like that...
> 
> Need to try to salvage this chain now!


Mike, would have been a lot easier to ask me, I could have told you  And showed some photographic evidence to prove it. haha


----------



## parrisw (Jan 25, 2011)

Saw sounds really tight!! You did good.


----------



## Arrowhead (Jan 26, 2011)

Looks great. Frozen Oak is some hard stuff.

I still say pipe it.


----------



## belgian (Jan 29, 2011)

I finally got to try my 288xp today with the pop-up piston and was really excited to put her to the test. I was making some pics untill my batteries died before I had the tree on the ground...

The 288 was a real pleasure to run untill I was bucking up the stem, and finally ....bannnng. I knew what was waiting for me...

the tree








the aftermath
















The piston did not melt, but my impression is the top ring land gave away. I checked the exhaust port but could not see any hung up marks. The jug has quite a nasty groove in the compression area...so it's toast.

what's your take on it, folks...?


----------



## TRI955 (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes, looks like your correct, the top ring land gave away.

PM me your address again, I have a good jug and piston I will send you.


----------



## Arrowhead (Jan 29, 2011)

Was it a welded pop up, or turned on a lathe and mill cylinder? I agree, looks like the ring land gave out.

That sucks, but it's cool Mike has the parts for you.


----------



## TRI955 (Jan 29, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> Was it a welded pop up, or turned on a lathe and mill cylinder? I agree, looks like the ring land gave out.
> 
> That sucks, but it's cool Mike has the parts for you.


 
It was turned on a lathe...mine. I'm making sure this is made right...I feel very bad about this. Do me a favor Roland, what was the thickness of the top of the piston on that one? The area that broke off... was it .100" or less? Mine is around .096" and I have had no problems....so far.


----------



## belgian (Jan 29, 2011)

TRI955 said:


> It was turned on a lathe...mine. I'm making sure this is made right...I feel very bad about this. Do me a favor Roland, what was the thickness of the top of the piston on that one? The area that broke off... was it .100" or less? Mine is around .096" and I have had no problems....so far.


 
Mike,

don't feel bad about it....sent you a pm. The intent of my post was to determine the cause of the failure, so we all can learn from it and make it better. Surely not to blame someone's work or anything of that kind.... Mike does not owe me anything.

I'll make sure to measure the thickness and report later.


----------



## belgian (Jan 29, 2011)

Mike,

I measured the top ring land thickness and ....it's 2,45 mm or .096".


----------



## logging22 (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry bout your saw brother. That sux.


----------



## Winn R (Jan 30, 2011)

belgian said:


> The piston did not melt, but my impression is the top ring land gave away. I checked the exhaust port but could not see any hung up marks. The jug has quite a nasty groove in the compression area...so it's toast.
> 
> what's your take on it, folks...?



I can't find the source, think it was an Italian scooter site, Lambretta?,

Had pics of two stroke piston failures, listed this one on the exhaust side. Said too lean did it.

But I don't know and it's never happened to me.:confusedn: Sorry about your problem.


----------



## parrisw (Jan 30, 2011)

belgian said:


> I finally got to try my 288xp today with the pop-up piston and was really excited to put her to the test. I was making some pics untill my batteries died before I had the tree on the ground...
> 
> The 288 was a real pleasure to run untill I was bucking up the stem, and finally ....bannnng. I knew what was waiting for me...
> 
> ...


 
Where is the ring ends located? Did maybe ring end pin come loose?


----------



## belgian (Jan 30, 2011)

parrisw said:


> Where is the ring ends located? Did maybe ring end pin come loose?


 
The ring pins are still in their original position. 
When installing the piston, I found the rings to be pretty loose in their groove compared to other pistons...that may have caused additional stress to the ring land, but that's just a guess on my part.


----------



## TRI955 (Aug 9, 2012)

Sorry boys, just lookin for my notes....


----------

